# School places offered for sept 2012??



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi
Anyone know what schools, if any, have offered their places already for September if any please? 
Thanks!


----------



## Str1tch (Feb 20, 2012)

My daughter has a place at Raffles starting in Sept.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Str1tch said:


> My daughter has a place at Raffles starting in Sept.


Thanks for your reply, I'm just trying to find out if a lot of schools have offered already so I know whether to panic or not as ours hasn't, just wondering what was 'normal' practice!


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'm just trying to find out if a lot of schools have offered already so I know whether to panic or not as ours hasn't, just wondering what was 'normal' practice!


Or should I say they haven't offered to us yet!


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

My children got offered a place at Safa school, and the English college Dubai (primary) got back to us earlier this month to say all spots were now filled for Sep and we were not successful in reaching the top of the list.

So I think they let you know either way. Which schools have you applied for? Only some we looked at didn't even open their lists until Jan so allocate places around may sort of time.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Hi
> Anyone know what schools, if any, have offered their places already for September if any please?
> Thanks!


JC have informed in Feb and spaces are now allocated out, only the,waiting list now, which is long!


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

My son going to Horizon and place offered before Xmas!!!!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a friend who has two daughters 6 and 8. I have a horrible feeling he's too late for September. Do you think he should be considering Plan B, i.e. come ut on his own and delay the children until Lent term (after Christmas?)


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I'm looking for a friend who has two daughters 6 and 8. I have a horrible feeling he's too late for September. Do you think he should be considering Plan B, i.e. come ut on his own and delay the children until Lent term (after Christmas?)


School places in Dubai are hard to get, some schools we had our name down since June/July 2011 for a sep 2012 spot and still didn't make it to the top of the list. 

It may be hard at this stage but not impossible.

Who you work for and who you know goes a long way in securing a school place so it's worth speaking to the company to see if they have any influence over school places. Plus once you have a place for one child the other goes to the top of the list due to 'sibling priority'


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Welsh_lady said:


> School places in Dubai are hard to get, some schools we had our name down since June/July 2011 for a sep 2012 spot and still didn't make it to the top of the list.
> 
> It may be hard at this stage but not impossible.
> 
> Who you work for and who you know goes a long way in securing a school place so it's worth speaking to the company to see if they have any influence over school places. Plus once you have a place for one child the other goes to the top of the list due to 'sibling priority'


Thank you for this, really helpful. Ours are now grown up but I remember the regular hassle as we would arrive at a new country and work our way through the school system. Wish home schooling was an option!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I'm looking for a friend who has two daughters 6 and 8. I have a horrible feeling he's too late for September. Do you think he should be considering Plan B, i.e. come ut on his own and delay the children until Lent term (after Christmas?)


Which schools have been tried so far?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Which schools have been tried so far?


The usual suspects which is probably the problem... JESS, DESS, JPS, Wellington


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there. I wonder if anyway could help me. My husband has been offered a job starting sept. myself and my two boys (year 2 and year 5) are due to join him in jan. From reading the horror stories about getting into schools over there I am reluctant for my husband to take the job. My eldest son has a good chance of getting into a top grammar school here in England and I am worried that I will be taking him away from that with no hope of getting him into a half way decent school in Dubai. I guess my question is , is there a chance of getting my 2 boys into a half way decent school in Dubai without having been on the waiting list for ages? Apologies if I have posted in the wrong part of the forum, it's my first post! We need to make a decision soon do any info much appreciated.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> The usual suspects which is probably the problem... JESS, DESS, JPS, Wellington


What about Gems RDS or Wellington DSO?


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Hi there. I wonder if anyway could help me. My husband has been offered a job starting sept. myself and my two boys (year 2 and year 5) are due to join him in jan. From reading the horror stories about getting into schools over there I am reluctant for my husband to take the job. My eldest son has a good chance of getting into a top grammar school here in England and I am worried that I will be taking him away from that with no hope of getting him into a half way decent school in Dubai. I guess my question is , is there a chance of getting my 2 boys into a half way decent school in Dubai without having been on the waiting list for ages? Apologies if I have posted in the wrong part of the forum, it's my first post! We need to make a decision soon do any info much appreciated.



My children don't start school here until september but I have visited/toured a lot of the schools and have friends who's children go to them - to be honest i don't think there are any 'bad' schools. If you are used to top end private education then you may feel some schools fall short but as far as the British and international schools here go, I feel they are all at or above the level of an extremely decent state school in the uk.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welsh_lady said:


> My children don't start school here until september but I have visited/toured a lot of the schools and have friends who's children go to them - to be honest i don't think there are any 'bad' schools. If you are used to top end private education then you may feel some schools fall short but as far as the British and international schools here go, I feel they are all at or above the level of an extremely decent state school in the uk.



Many thanks for your reply. It seems from the forum that there does seem to be lots of very good British Curriculum schools in Dubai and I am not overly worried about getting them into the most popular ones with long waiting lists ( which is good as it seems I wouldn't be able to anyway!!)

I guess one of my main concerns is that my husband would starts his job in September and that we would then not get our children into a Britsh school in the Jan and therefore can not join him. Did you have your children on a waiting list for a long time?
I gather that most of the schools are quite good, are there any British curriculum schools that do not have any waiting lists at all? 
I would actually love to move to Dubai with my family as I feel they would have a great time , but I just can not seem to really get a feel as to whether there would be school places for them for Jan. Thanks south for you help.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> I guess one of my main concerns is that my husband would starts his job in September and that we would then not get our children into a Britsh school in the Jan and therefore can not join him. Did you have your children on a waiting list for a long time?
> I gather that most of the schools are quite good, are there any British curriculum schools that do not have any waiting lists at all?
> I would actually love to move to Dubai with my family as I feel they would have a great time , but I just can not seem to really get a feel as to whether there would be school places for them for Jan. Thanks south for you help.


you actually stand a much better chance at finding places after September because Dubai have rules preventing mid year transfers. It basically means if your child goes to school in Dubai and you wish to move them to another school - it can only be done in September. 

Dubai has a high turn over and people leave all the time meaning post september, spaces in schools can only be filled by children entering the Dubai school system for the first time-so much less competition for places. 

Most of the schools charge (per child) to add them to their waiting list which can be expensive - some will take the fee even if you stand no chance so be sure to ask how long the list is etc. horizon, Safa and star (umm sheif) are the only schools I know of that don't charge. I'd recommend contacting schools now to put your name down. Good luck!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> What about Gems RDS or Wellington DSO?


Excellent thinking. We were concentrating on Jumeirah/New Dubai areas since he will be working in Media City but clearly need to look further afield.

Much obliged for the advice, I'll communicate it back to Blighty and hope for the best!


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welsh_lady said:


> you actually stand a much better chance at finding places after September because Dubai have rules preventing mid year transfers. It basically means if your child goes to school in Dubai and you wish to move them to another school - it can only be done in September.
> 
> Dubai has a high turn over and people leave all the time meaning post september, spaces in schools can only be filled by children entering the Dubai school system for the first time-so much less competition for places.
> 
> Most of the schools charge (per child) to add them to their waiting list which can be expensive - some will take the fee even if you stand no chance so be sure to ask how long the list is etc. horizon, Safa and star (umm sheif) are the only schools I know of that don't charge. I'd recommend contacting schools now to put your name down. Good luck!


Many thanks for your reply. You have eased my mind. We need to get the children on waiting lists 
for schools where they are not too long. Has anyone heard of British families coming over and not getting into a British Curriculum school at all, or am I being over dramatic. Read one article where family had to home school which I couldn't do ( would be a terrible teacher!!) Are there any schools you know of with no or small waiting lists and I could start at these schools?? Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Many thanks for your reply. You have eased my mind. We need to get the children on waiting lists
> for schools where they are not too long. Has anyone heard of British families coming over and not getting into a British Curriculum school at all, or am I being over dramatic. Read one article where family had to home school which I couldn't do ( would be a terrible teacher!!) Are there any schools you know of with no or small waiting lists and I could start at these schools?? Thanks


Are you allowed to home school in uae?? I thought not! I'm pretty sure british curriculum schools require transfer transcripts? Can't comment on other curriculums though


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Are you allowed to home school in uae?? I thought not! I'm pretty sure british curriculum schools require transfer transcripts? Can't comment on other curriculums though


It is possible to home school and there is a home schooling group and network. I looked into it 'just in case'. Your right about transcripts - all schools require proof you have completed each academic year.

If you home school the only way to get this is to follow (and pay for!) a registered programme - the only one in UAE is an American curriculum so no good for me. If you don't plan to put your children into school (ie home school for the duration of your stay) you can follow any curriculum and there is a big market for teachers going to people's houses to 'home school' children. I looked into this because if I did ever need to home school I wouldn't trust myself to do it (I'd be clueless!) so would have had to have a daily tutor in to do it.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> We were concentrating on Jumeirah/New Dubai areas since he will be working in Media City but clearly need to look further afield.


Star (umm sheif) is fairly new so you may find it has less of a wait, also Safa school is moving to a much larger site in September so is increasing its capacity - which will mean a big cut to the waiting list and greater availability.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Goodness thank you - I'm impressed how well informed you are!


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

I move there in September, I have easily got places for both kids into GEMS Royal Dubai. I hated the idea of hanging in the balance waiting to find out if I got them into one of these schools with huge witing lists, kids are excited about starting and very happy to make the move and meet new friends. So far very impressed with what I have received from the school.


----------



## aishanoman (May 22, 2012)

Hi every one, 

We have recently moved here and have to try get out 10 year old try out for year 7 entrance test at Dubai College. But I have been told stories like children take tuitions for one year training for this test ?? My son is quite bright but what is he up against I am wondering? Can anyone advice..


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there, my 10 year old is taking the year 7 entrance test for Dubai college too. We are moving from England next week where he has just taken the 11 plus, and he has had tuition for that, however he will not be having any tuition for this exam over here. I have to confess I haven't even asked what it consists of. I presumed it was verbal reasoning, non verbal reasoning and maths ( same as 11 plus in England) however I will check now!! I thought the 11 plus system was too pressurised for children and was hoping it wouldn't be so bad over here, but maybe not! Best of luck to your child.


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

Guys, I hoppe I'm not derailing the thread and if you think I am I'll delete it but can I just ask, did you all pick the schools and decide where to live based on that or find house first and then pick a school? We are probably moving over in January and are looking for house and schools for our twin boys, they'll be three in January so need a school for September 2013.
Many thanks


----------



## aishanoman (May 22, 2012)

familyoffour said:


> Guys, I hoppe I'm not derailing the thread and if you think I am I'll delete it but can I just ask, did you all pick the schools and decide where to live based on that or find house first and then pick a school? We are probably moving over in January and are looking for house and schools for our twin boys, they'll be three in January so need a school for September 2013.
> Many thanks


Oh well it works both ways actually , the focus is on getting the kids in a decent school and that is sometimes a struggle . Well best of lucks


----------



## aishanoman (May 22, 2012)

familyoffour said:


> Guys, I hoppe I'm not derailing the thread and if you think I am I'll delete it but can I just ask, did you all pick the schools and decide where to live based on that or find house first and then pick a school? We are probably moving over in January and are looking for house and schools for our twin boys, they'll be three in January so need a school for September 2013.
> Many thanks


Oh well, it works both ways but the real struggle is to find a decent school for the kids ! U need to do your homework on that.. Best of luck


----------



## aishanoman (May 22, 2012)

Can anyone give numbers of tutors for Dubai College entrance test year 7?? Need help urgent!


----------

